# Men or Women



## Bigmoose (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is a question I meant to post here a few months ago but I forgot.  I was selling at a craft show and there was one other soaper there.  A very nice lady who had a fantastic set up and great product.  We had a good time talking soap.  At one point I said to her that I was in trouble because her booth was 4 spots ahead of mine so she had an advantage.  And then she said but you have an advantage over me for sales.  I asked her what she meant and she said We are selling to almost all women and you are a man doing the selling.  I had never thought of that.  Whats your opinion?  Do either men or women have an advantage over the other selling soap?

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess there is something sexy about a man selling soap. It's kind of like a man pushing a stroller. You are so used to seeing a woman w/ children & cooking & making soap that it does get your attention.

That being said I would be no more inclined to buy from one gender over the other.

If I had skin issues & needed a special soap, I would not share my_ issues _as easily w/ a male soap maker.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigmoose -- I've wondered the same thing! I think as men selling soap, we might add a unique, unexpected dimension and presence to the "industry".

I also think men tend to create different kinds of soaps than women, at least to some degree.  Our creative ideas come from different perspectives.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 29, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I guess there is something sexy about a man selling soap. It's kind of like a man pushing a stroller. You are so used to seeing a woman w/ children & cooking & making soap that it does get your attention.
> 
> That being said I would be no more inclined to buy from one gender over the other.
> 
> If I had skin issues & needed a special soap, I would not share my_ issues _as easily w/ a male soap maker.



Yup!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe a man seeing a man selling soap might take the whole hand-made soap thing more seriously or at least get his attention.  Maybe a lumberjack get-up to sell at the markets? :wink:    :shock:


----------

